# Clean up port after failed install attempt



## exp_02 (Jan 4, 2011)

I attempted to install Lives and it failed on the make install.  During the make build there were several pop-up screens asking for options.  I thought I would attempt to select a few and see what would happen instead of taking the defaults.  I would like to re-run the make build, however it does not offer the "options" any more and fails for every attempt of make install.  I have tried make clean and make distclean on the lives port and all the prerequisite ports that were touch and the make build still remembers the old options I chose.  How do I clean out the Lives port memory of my last build attempt?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2011)

`% man 7 ports | less +2/config`

That will only give the options menu for the main port you installed.  Ports that were installed as needed dependencies have already been installed and you'll have to do them separately.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> `% man 7 ports | less +2/config`
> 
> That will only give the options menu for the main port you installed.  Ports that were installed as needed dependencies have already been installed and you'll have to do them separately.



`% man 7 ports | less +2/config-recursive` 



Obviously if you change the options for an already installed port you'll need to uninstall that port first.


----------



## exp_02 (Jan 4, 2011)

yes that was it, I had to venture the the other dependent ports and uninstall them them first.  I read that in other threads however it really did not click.  Thank you.


----------

